# Turkey Day Prep Timeline?



## msmofet (Nov 17, 2016)

Do you have one?

Please share your shopping, prepping and cooking schedule/tips.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 17, 2016)

TODAY: I have already purchased a small turkey, boned it and frozen two breasts and two thighs for future meals.  I used the carcass, neck, heart, gizzard and wings and drumsticks from that turkey to make a rich and tasty stock.

SO has already baked a number of different kinds of cookies and pumpkin rolls.

Grocery shopping for the holiday has been completed (except for the turkey to be picked up Friday).

TUESDAY & WEDNESDAY:  Bake an apple pie, chocolate cake, dinner rolls and prep stuffing bread.  Make ice.

WEDNESDAY & THURSDAY:  Set the table and lay out serving dishes, pack a cooler with ice and drinks to save fridge space. Prep stuffing veggies.

THURSDAY:  Put frozen stock into a slow cooker in preparation for making pilaf and gravy.  Roast the turkey, make the gravy and mashed potatoes, pilaf, etc. 

THURSDAY NIGHT:  Say good-by to the family and commence clean-up.  First of two or three dishwasher cycles.  SO and I have a great routine for clean-up.  We start it Thursday night and finish it Friday morning.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 17, 2016)

I wish you had asked before I left home  I'm out of town till next Tuesday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 18, 2016)

Today, take turkey (small) out of the freezer and place in fridge.
Saturday: cube and dry bread, chop veg for stuffing. 
Sunday : make stock out of a couple packages of backs and necks (try not to gorge on neck meat), roast pumpkin for pie, puree...make pie!
Monday: check turkey, place in cold water if still really frozen
Tuesday: chill cranberry sauce, trim asparagus, late night stuff turkey and start roasting.
Wednesday: clean and cube potatoes, cook and mash, make gravy, serve dinner
Thursday: sleep for work...


----------



## Termy (Aug 26, 2021)

Probably 13 hours for some. 

Up at maybe 6:00, take the bird out the bag and into a clean sink of cod water. Rip its guts out. Look at the guts and muse about putting broth from al this in the gravy and you throw it in the trash with "I got enough to do". Plus some people just plain old don't like it. 

So hopefully you made toast the day before for the stuffing. You get your broth, eggs and all that and the celery whatever and mix it up. 

Then you stuff the bird. There should be extra and it cooks just fine in a bake pan. 

Now with your hands all gooped up the kids come for breakfast, you tell them reach in your pocket and take a 20 and get a pizza for breakfast. 

By now it is 10:00, it is a 16 lb. bird. That's 13 minutes per pound so it is about 3½ hours. You want to eat at maybe 4 or 5, it sits there. So 4:30 minus the 3½ means it goes in at about 1:00PM. 

You peel the spuds make the mashed potatoes. Some vegies. open a can of cranberry sauce. You cook some sweet potatoes. (ugh, I can't stand them but others love them) 

Bake a pie, it could be made ahead from scratch, or store bought 

So now it is around 5:00 and people are eating and you are about to take out this pie and join them. 

So now, finally at maybe 5:30 you are off duty. So that is not 13 hours, sorry. But it is if you count the dishes. Those will be no joke. 

So after analysis we come down to approximately 11 to 12 hours. 

T


----------

